# New member from Missouri



## MoonshinerMike (Sep 24, 2020)

Hello there, I just wanted to introduce myself. I'm not new to Smoking or Curing Meat. I come from a long German Family  history of Meat Preservation. My Great Grandpa came from Hannover, Germany. His recipes have been handed down through the Generations. I recall helping my Grandpa, Uncles, and Dad make Head Cheese, Blood Sausage, Liver Sausage, Bratwurst (Fresh and Smoked), and Smoked Sausages, Bacon, Hams, and Tenderloin as a young guy.


----------



## mbassom (Sep 24, 2020)

Welcome from Texas!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 24, 2020)

Welcome glad to have you on board. Lot of sausage makers on here to share info with.

Warren


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 24, 2020)

Welcome from Iowa! Looking forward to see some of your posts

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 24, 2020)

Welcome from Mississippi!
Jim


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 24, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.

A lot of German heritage here in Wisconsin.  Would love to see some of your recipes.

I have just gotten into sausage making hard and heavy and am always looking for that perfect bratwurst....

A Nuremberg style is the closest I have gotten so far.

JC


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 24, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!
Looks like you have a lot of info to pass on!
Looking forward to seeing some of your work!
Al


----------



## Braz (Sep 24, 2020)

Welcome. My roots trace back to Hanover as well.


----------



## MoonshinerMike (Sep 24, 2020)

Braz said:


> Welcome. My roots trace back to Hanover as well.


Not very often do I run across someone else who has ancestry from Hannover. I believe that when my Great Grandpa was born Hannover was still considered as Prussia.


----------



## MoonshinerMike (Sep 24, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> Looks like you have a lot of info to pass on!
> Looking forward to seeing some of your work!
> Al


I have some knowledge, but in the Craft of Charcuterie there's always something to learn as well. I'm not a Professional by no means, but my family and friends seem to like the Sausages and Meats that I Smoke.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 24, 2020)

Welcome from central NY! I'm looking forward to seeing some of your cooks.


----------



## MoonshinerMike (Sep 24, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Welcome from Wisconsin.
> 
> A lot of German heritage here in Wisconsin.  Would love to see some of your recipes.
> 
> ...


The odd thing is that here in the US we have one idea of how a Bratwurst should taste. In Germany there's around 1500 different types of Sausages, including Regional Sausages (which is where the most tasty sausages are in my opinion). The Nuremberg is one of Germany's Kings of Bratwurst, and a Regional Sausage.


----------



## MoonshinerMike (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks 


Steve H said:


> Welcome from central NY! I'm looking forward to seeing some of your cooks.


 Thanks for the welcome from Central NY. I will be posting some pics as soon as I figure out how to work this system a little bit better.


----------



## MoonshinerMike (Sep 24, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Welcome from Mississippi!
> Jim


Gotta Love Mississippi ! Good BBQ, Good Liquor, Good Food all the way around.


----------



## MoonshinerMike (Sep 24, 2020)

I will be getting ready to make some Deer Summer Sausage Soon. I'll be posting on it when I do. Iowa, my neighboring State to the North. I go to Hannibal, MO every couple of months. About 75 miles from the Iowa Border.


----------



## MoonshinerMike (Sep 24, 2020)

mbassom said:


> Welcome from Texas!


Texas is a Big State !!! I used to drive down to Monterrey Mexico to take my daughters down to visit with their Grandmother and Aunt & Uncles. I have a couple of variations on Mexican Chorizo.


----------



## MoonshinerMike (Sep 24, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Welcome glad to have you on board. Lot of sausage makers on here to share info with.
> 
> Warren


I'm glad to hear that there's a lot of Sausage makers. I make a few pounds per month, but I also spend time with Smoking Salmon, Brisket, Ribs, Pork Chops and other Choice Cuts of Beef and Pork.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 24, 2020)

MoonshinerMike Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## MoonshinerMike (Sep 24, 2020)

No problem. I appreciate it when someone gives me a friendly welcome and good information about other Sausage Makers. I'm working on a Recipe that was my Great Grandfather's that I'm having translated from German to English. It's a Regional Sausage Recipe from Hannover.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 24, 2020)

Scroll down home page and will find all the listings of the different post and sausage being one of them.

Warren


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 24, 2020)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## MoonshinerMike (Sep 24, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Welcome from Tennessee


Tennessee, I'll be down in your neck of the woods in November. One of my Daughters is getting married in Gatlinburg November 7th. I'm going to try to have a bunch of Meat Smoked in time for the Wedding. I plan on making a Special Trip to Sevierville to see if I can catch up with another fellow that's in the preservation of another Craft that's my pass time. I'm sure being from Tennessee, I've said enough.


----------



## MoonshinerMike (Sep 24, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Scroll down home page and will find all the listings of the different post and sausage being one of them.
> 
> Warren


Thank you very much for the information. I've been flying blind trying to figure out what is what and where everything is at. LOL


----------



## MoonshinerMike (Sep 24, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Scroll down home page and will find all the listings of the different post and sausage being one of them.
> 
> Warren


Thank you very much for the information. I've been flying blind trying to figure out what is what and where everything is at. LOL


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 24, 2020)

Welcome to the forum . I'm in St. Charles county off Hwy 79 .


----------



## kruizer (Sep 24, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## MoonshinerMike (Sep 24, 2020)

No


chopsaw said:


> Welcome to the forum . I'm in St. Charles county off Hwy 79 .


Not really too far from me. I'm down in Perry County.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2020)

Welcome Mike!!
Great to have you join us!!

Bear (From PA)


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 24, 2020)

MoonshinerMike said:


> I'm down in Perry County.


Couple hours south . I used to work with a bunch from down there . Perryville .


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 24, 2020)

Welcome from Pa.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 25, 2020)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! I've been making sausage for about 20 years, mostly Italian. Look forward to seeing your work! RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 25, 2020)

MoonshinerMike said:


> Thank you very much for the information. I've been flying blind trying to figure out what is what and where everything is at. LOL



You are welcome.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2020)

I just have to ask. Are you the Mike on the tv show Moonshiners, your avatar sure looks like him.
Al


----------



## bertman (Sep 27, 2020)

Welcome from the west side of the Show-Me state!


----------

